# Shorter cycling jersey?



## wils70 (Sep 10, 2009)

As a petite female rider with a torso that is fairly short compared to inseam I am finding that now that I load my back pockets up with tubes, gels, phone etc. due to removing my little bag from my bike, that the bottom of my jersey hangs really low. While it's nice to cover the toosh a bit while I am off the bike  it's not so good when I am trying to push off, as it gets stuck below/on the seat as it's so weighed down and low.

Does anybody have any good recommendation for a nice road jersey that has larger pockets but shorter in torso length? Thanks!!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Zoot's seem to be on the short side. You can call someone like teamestrogen and ask for garment dimensions.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

My Castelli jerseys are shorter than some of my others.


----------

